# 2007 Secret Pipe Santa signups!!



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

*Rules and Regulations*: 
*1.* Similar to the Pipe Tobacco PIF, you need to be a member for *2 months*, have over *100 posts*, a *+2* trader rating (with _NO recent negatives_), and already be _an active member of the pipe forum_ (if you don't think you're active, ask IHT, he'll let you know - if you just "fly by post" 1 line without adding anything to the conversation, _that's NOT active_).
*2.* Posting a *wish list* is highly encouraged. If you don't ask for anything semi-specific, and you're not happy with your gifts, _don't bitch to SPS or the mods_. A sticky topic will be made for this purpose. I also encourage Secret Pipe Santas to do some research on what your kid already likes or has in *their online cellar* (that's a link).
*3.* *Two tiers* will be made this year due to the size of the pipe forum. *When you sign up, state which tier you wish to be in*. We don't want someone trying to overextend themselves during the holiday season. *$50 and below, and $50 on up*. Don't worry about an odd # of ppl in either tier, it all works out.
*4.* If you meet the requirements, send a PM with your *current mailing address* to Secret Pipe Santa.
*5.* Names will be drawn from a hat by IHT who will then PM you who your "SPS kid" is, and the login password for Secret Pipe Santa. No Special Requests this year for who you want as your "kid". 
*6.* *Have fun with it.* Login to SPS, find the PM with your kids address. Make a topic dedicated to that person, calling them out, teasing them, leaving hints, etc. See past examples, or be creative, have fun.
*7.* *Sign-ups end* on Monday Nov 5th. 
*8.* *NO no-name bulk baggie blends* unless specifically asked for by your kid in their wishlist. Bulk blends by named blenders is cool (McClellands, PW&W, Lane, etc). If you send an estate pipe, clean it prior to shipping.
*9.* *Photos*. Find a way to post them so everyone can see your gifts and let your SPS know that they've arrived in tact - share your joy, we all get a kick out of seeing what everyone got.
*10.* *DC #s*, whether from you or from a vendor shipping directly to your kid, please get one and post it in the topic you dedicate to your kid.
*11.* All packages should be *shipped prior to 20 Dec* so rule #12 can be met. If your kid is from overseas, adjust accordingly.
*12.* To steal an idea from JohnnyFlake (thanks), *NO ONE MUST OPEN YOUR BOXES UNTIL CHRISTMAS EVE OR CHRISTMAS DAY* (or whatever day your religion/family celebrates opening gifts - like Festivus/Kwanza/Hanukkah). 
*13.* I'll add more when I see fit. I'm Santa, *that's how I roll*. :gn

Here are some links to give you an idea of what people have done in the past.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=50193
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=46858
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=48919 <-- my favorite so far.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=38938 examples of wishlists, but we have changed the rules, give it your best interpretation.

any questions, gripes, concerns, or ideas, post them here.
IHT will update the list as we go.

*LIST #1 ($50 and below):*
*Cheeto
*monsoon
*Fireman43
*IHT
*Nutiket_32
*physiognomy
*Sancho
*Savvy
*The Professor
*TRicker
*ultramag
croatan

*LIST #2 ($50 and up):*
*12stones
*Alpedhuez55
*Blake Lockhart
*bonggoy
*CigarGal
*dogsplayinpoker
*cquon
*EvanS
*Hollywood
*kheffelf
*Mister Moo
*mr.c
*pnutbutrsangwich
*Puffy69
*tedski
*tzaddi

** = address received*
alphabetized for EvanS' OCD ass
ALL ADDRESSES RECEIVED!! I actually have 28, but only 27 signed up??


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Make sure you all tell Santa which list you want to be on.

look at me talking to myself. lol.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

IHT said:


> look at me talking to myself. lol.


:r I had to chuckle.

I plan to sign up but I gotta wait until my school finances are finalized so I'm sure I'll have $.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

hopefully i can get some trader feedback in time, sounds pretty sweet


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

YEAH! Santa Rocks!!









Look forward to blowing up somebody's chimney again this year!!


edit - I'm in for the over $50.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

If santa is willing to let me play I could go either way, such descisions... Let me know Santa


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

IHT said:


> Make sure you all tell Santa which list you want to be on.


:tpd:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Santa i'm in for under $50 

Pm on the way


----------



## aeroswat (Jul 28, 2004)

I guess there is always next year


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm in for this. I was on the fence, but I'm in for sure.


Under $50...life's tough being a student haha


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

PM sent SPS for the $50 and under category. I hope I meet the requirements for being active in the Pipe Forum.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

wow. little surprised there hasn't been more action.

if anyone has any reservations with this, please PM me what's on your mind.
if you feel i've put too many restrictions on this, there are many reason for that. if i'm being too "nanny state" about the entire thing, we can just make it one list, allow anyone in - although i don't have a good feeling about that (there's a reason we have trader ratings and all that).


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm in for the under $50 category. I try to post smart things(occasionally)


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Question with the $50 and up: is there an expected/reasonable maximum? I mean, I can roll if it's $50-100; but if I'm playing with folks in the $150+ range, then I feel like I'd be out of my league. Thoughts from Santa/Greg???


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I think the "restrictions" are fine..and the Nov. 5th deadline is still about 3 weeks away so there's plenty of time to decide.

Put me down on List #2, please...and :tpd: a limit up to $100 seems like a good idea.

pm on the way.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Put me in the $50 and up!!!!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

The Professor said:


> Question with the $50 and up: is there an expected/reasonable maximum? I mean, I can roll if it's $50-100; but if I'm playing with folks in the $150+ range, then I feel like I'd be out of my league. Thoughts from Santa/Greg???


D. just talking to greg a little, I think the 50 to 100 dollar range is whats intended but not restricted to. If someone has a wild hair up their arse to send out a roush pipe and a butt load of tobacco then so be it, but they should not expect the same in return.

those are my thoughts and my not be those of our supreme leader kim jung IHT

with that

put me in the 50 and up range !:chk


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm down for the $50+ one p


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Request: I'd like to be the "SPS kid" ...of the guy "with the wild hair up their arse", please!

 j/k


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

hmmmmmm


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

ok ... put me down on the 50+ list, please.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll go for the $50+ list.
Can we create a holiday that will allow us to open upon arrival? Maybe an "I Love the UPS Man" holiday?:chk


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

since it looks like ill get my trades in, put me down for the 50 and under. I assume that means 40-50, not just sending a 7 dollar tin.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Nutiket_32 said:


> since it looks like ill get my trades in, put me dorn for the 50 and under. I assume that means 40-50, not just sending a 7 dollar tin.


YOUR ARE CORRECT, SIR!

it should read, as close as $50 as you can come. 

the reasoning for the tiers is cuz some ppl go all out, and then they run the risk of getting about 1/10th in value in return. we all know that it's the spirit of giving, but let's be fair with one another.

so, do the best you can with coming close to $50, you can still get a pipe and a tin or two, if you're thrifty.
and over $50, well, those ppl can limit themselves.



mr.c said:


> D. just talking to greg a little, I think the 50 to 100 dollar range is whats intended but not restricted to. If someone has a wild hair up their arse to send out a roush pipe and a butt load of tobacco then so be it, but they should not expect the same in return.
> 
> those are my thoughts and may not be those of our supreme leader kim jung IHT


exactly, joe.

50-100 is good, but we're not limiting anyone in that category to blow your doors off. if some crazy ass like joed or virtualsmitty decides to send you a Winslow and 7 tins, then you'll just have to say "thank you, SPS."

but joe hit the nail on the head.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

List #2
$50 & Up please.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm in for the over $50 crowd. Merry fargin' Christmas!


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm feeling the Christmas Spirit already ... put me in the $50+ crowd.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

PM sent for the $50 and below tier.


----------



## nimravus01 (Aug 15, 2007)

I'll catch it next year... I'll post pics of Christmas in Japan


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Just so I'm prepared, is there any chance that there will be an IHT-type money category?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

EvanS said:


> Just so I'm prepared, is there any chance that there will be an IHT-type money category?


yep. it's called "sitting this one out". :tu

nah, i'm taking this year off, plan on doing a few things though to make up for it, got some ppl in my sights. i don't need anything from anyone else, time to hit back a little bit (maybe not the guys that have hit me, but other helpful members). 
i've been blown away enough by everyone this year, the pipe lottery, etc, etc, all year long.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Over $100 err I mean $50 for me please..


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Bah! Recent medical costs means that I can't even afford to bomb the ever-loving snot out of people to qualify to bomb the ever-loving snot out of someone. I'll catch this next year, I suppose.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

all you need to do is make a couple trades, or buy some stuff off some ppl, sspolv.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey blinking eyed bald guy. Make yourself useful and update who has sent SPS their addy for me.
Cheeto, Savvy, Fireman43, TRicker, pnutbutrsangwich, dogsplayinpoker, Mister Moo, cquon, tedski, EvanS, hollywood.
That is 11 of the 17 we have signed up.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hope I'll be able to participate this year. If the work load slows down im in, if not yall have fun.p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hope I'll be able to participate this year. If the work load slows down im in, if not yall have fun.p


you've got til Nov 5th to figure that out. :tu

see rules & regulations #7


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey Santa-Greg: Can you please bump me down to the under-$50 group? Thanks. And I'm sending a PM to Santa with my addy....


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Hey Greg ...

$50 and under please :tu

I'll PM the scary guy in the red hat.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

I got my second trader rating in so put me in the 50 and under category.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

50+ for me please.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

50+ for me, please. I've been waiting for this... :tu


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Yo, Blinky!! Mister Moo is in the 50+ category, but no address.

Kindly add these names as having sent their address (thanks for forwarding 12Stones addy for him)  .
The Professor, Blake Lockhart, monsoon, Nutiket_32, bonggoy, 12Stones.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Put me in for the 50 plus.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

*Ho-Ho-Ho bump!!*
This closes on the 5th of Nov.

CIGARGAL
ALPEDHUEZ55

PM sent regarding your mailing address.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I know I am far too drive-by in the Secret Pipe Forum to register this year, but it is always fun to watch, and I shall.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*I would like to participate if the North Pole will have me. Put me down for the over $50 crowd. I will do my best and that is all I can promise.* :tu

PM on the way.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Just got back from Mexico and saw this thread. Please put me in the over $50 range...I have a lot of cheer to spread around this Christmas...Thanks! I will pm Santa as well.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

CigarGal said:


> Just got back from Mexico and saw this thread. Please put me in the over $50 range...I have a lot of cheer to spread around this Christmas...Thanks! I will pm Santa as well.


glad you're back. i just threw your name up there to have it up there, knew you'd correct me when you saw it.

-----

edit: SPS, put me down for under fitty. that's IHT type money, right thar. (if i qualify)


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Before I forget... Please put me down for the $50 & below bracket... PM to SS to come.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Yo Santa, sign me up for $50 and below please. I have no pipe show self-control, but other than that I've been good.

PM w/ addy sent.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

27 ppl signed up. schweeeeet.

whoever gets my name in the under $50 category will need to contact someone else in the same category and exchange names (or not, it's up to whoever i draw my name for).

closed. expect the names to be draw this afternoon or tomorrow and PMs to follow with instructions.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Closed. Damn. That's what I get for waiting.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

croatan said:


> Closed. Damn. That's what I get for waiting.


it's still the 5th.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

IHT said:


> it's still the 5th.


That's what I thought. But then some hyper-vigilant mod decided to close this down at 11 am 

Looks like you're one short on the under $50 list. If so, put me there (please).


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

croatan said:


> That's what I thought. But then some hyper-vigilant mod decided to close this down at 11 am
> 
> Looks like you're one short on the under $50 list. If so, put me there (please).


we're never short, it doesn't need to be even numbered.
on the under fitty you go, don't forget to update SPS with your most current addy - if that cardboard box can get mail.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*RE-OPENED.*
I was premature in closing this. but i'll close it later. 
damn lawyers.

here's a joke:
what did the lawyer name his daughter??

SUE!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*re-closed. :tg

i have drawn the names for both lists. whoever gets my name PM'd to them needs to switch names with someone else in the same tier.

i'll PM everyone their SPS kids' name, the password to login to Secret Pipe Santa, and you all can go from there.

if anyone has any questions, feel free to PM me.

update those wishlists, i know i still need to add a couple things.

:bl

PMs going out now.
.*


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> *Rules and Regulations*:
> *6.* *Have fun with it.* Login to SPS, find the PM with your kids address. Make a topic dedicated to that person, calling them out, teasing them, leaving hints, etc. See past examples, or be creative, have fun.
> 
> *LIST #1 ($50 and below):*
> ...


uh oh... who's being naughty??

to the kids listed above. i'm sorry your SPS doesn't love you, or in your case, if secret pipe santa really exists.
feel free to put a little hemlock in the christmas cheer you leave out for them to sample.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> *Rules and Regulations*:
> *1.* Similar to the Pipe Tobacco PIF, you need to be a member for *2 months*, have over *100 posts*, a *+2* trader rating (with _NO recent negatives_), and already be _an active member of the pipe forum_ (if you don't think you're active, ask IHT, he'll let you know - if you just "fly by post" 1 line without adding anything to the conversation, _that's NOT active_).
> *2.* Posting a *wish list* is highly encouraged. If you don't ask for anything semi-specific, and you're not happy with your gifts, _don't bitch to SPS or the mods_. A sticky topic will be made for this purpose. I also encourage Secret Pipe Santas to do some research on what your kid already likes or has in *their online cellar* (that's a link).
> *3.* *Two tiers* will be made this year due to the size of the pipe forum. *When you sign up, state which tier you wish to be in*. We don't want someone trying to overextend themselves during the holiday season. *$50 and below, and $50 on up*. Don't worry about an odd # of ppl in either tier, it all works out.
> ...


more of a reminder to myself, figured some of you may benefit from it as well.
p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> *2.* Posting a *wish list* is highly encouraged. If you don't ask for anything semi-specific, and you're not happy with your gifts, _don't bitch to SPS or the mods_. A sticky topic will be made for this purpose. I also encourage Secret Pipe Santas to do some research on what your kid already likes or has in *their online cellar* (that's a link).
> *6.* *Have fun with it.* Login to SPS, find the PM with your kids address. Make a topic dedicated to that person, calling them out, teasing them, leaving hints, etc. See past examples, or be creative, have fun.
> *8.* *NO no-name bulk baggie blends* unless specifically asked for by your kid in their wishlist. Bulk blends by named blenders is cool (McClellands, PW&W, Lane, etc). If you send an estate pipe, clean it prior to shipping.
> *9.* *Photos*. Find a way to post them so everyone can see your gifts and let your SPS know that they've arrived in tact - share your joy, we all get a kick out of seeing what everyone got.
> ...


if anyone has any questions, or needs some ideas or help, just ask.

can't wait to see what everyone is going to get.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

sorry to keep bumping this.

it's been brought to my attention, and it crossed my mind as well recently, that by posting the DC # in the open, you're pretty much giving away your position.

so, if you'd like, instead of posting it in the open, you could PM it to me that you've sent the package.
i know, you're thinking, "damn, what's up with all the rules?" well, we had some issues that weren't public last year and don't need to be, and i'd like to keep from having those issues again. i hope you all understand. thanks.

changing rule #10.



Secret Pipe Santa said:


> *10.* *DC #s*, whether from you or from a vendor shipping directly to your kid, please get one and *PM it to IHT so he can keep track* of who has had their boxes shipped and he can cross you off the list when the package arrives.
> Feel free to post in your kids topic when you shipped it, or when to expect it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> *Rules and Regulations*:
> *10.* *DC #s*, whether from you or from a vendor shipping directly to your kid, please get one and PM it to IHT.
> *11.* All packages should be *shipped prior to 20 Dec* so rule #12 can be met. If your kid is from overseas, adjust accordingly.
> *12.* To steal an idea from JohnnyFlake (thanks), *NO ONE MUST OPEN YOUR BOXES UNTIL CHRISTMAS EVE OR CHRISTMAS DAY* (or whatever day your religion/family celebrates opening gifts - like Festivus/Kwanza/Hanukkah).


sorry, been sick the past few days, i'm slackin', etc.
coming up quick on Xmas time. hope all is going according to plan. i haven't had time to check everyone's PMs to make sure they've been delivered and cross check them against Santa's list.


----------

